# Install HP LaserJet 1100



## JLB (8 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Je suis en possession d'un Power Macintosh G3 équipé du système d'exploitation Mac OS 8.5 et j'aurai besoin d'aide pour installer une imprimante.
L'imprimante en question est une LaserJet 1100 de Hewlett Packard et elle n'est apparemment pas reconnue par l'ordinateur une fois branchée après démarrage (celui-ci refusant de démarrer si celle-ci est branchée avant).
A partir d'un Pentium 4 équipé de Windows XP,  j'ai gravé sur un CD-R le pilote présent dans ce lien
Le CD-R est apparemment correctement reconnu par le Mac mais celui-ci refuse de lancer le fichier .exe contenant le pilote sensé être compatible.
Comment faire en sorte que l'imprimante soit reconnu par le Mac ? Y'a t-il l'équivalent d'"ajout de nouveau matériel" sur les Mac comme sur les PC ? Ou plus généralement, y'a t-il moyen de faire marcher sur Mac cette imprimante qui fonctionne à la perfection sur PC ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses...


----------



## Trueno (8 Juillet 2005)

dans le menu pomme clique sur selecteur et sur laser 8
normalement elle devrait monter

si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas essaie ça :http://printers.free-driver-download.com/HP/870/HP-Color-LaserJet-Printing-Software-And-Utility-For-MAC-OS-8-9-X.html


----------



## JLB (8 Juillet 2005)

Merci beaucoup je vais tester ça...


----------



## Tribout (3 Août 2005)

J'ai lu ta demande hier et il se trouve que je suis exactement dans le même cas de figure (acquisition récente d'un power-mac G3 en OS 9 et d'une imprimante LaserJet 1100 sans le CD d'instal.)
Je viens de trouver le pilote qui va bien ... du moins je l'espère car j'ai pas encore eu le temps de l'essayer.
En fait il faut chercher le pilote Postscript HP PSC 1100 series dont voici le lien :
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?locale=en_US&lang=French&pnameOID=90788&prodSeriesId=90777&prodTypeId=18972&basePartNum=COL3930&locBasepartNum=mp-12967-2&os=Mac+OS+9&tech=Driver
Bonne bidouille et tiens moi au courant


----------

